
Ask HN: How do you invest in companies on the public markets? - forkLding
Young software developer with a more aggressive risk tolerance looking for long investment opportunities and was wondering how experienced individuals here invested on the markets, this is just so I can get some advice on hopefully enjoying a good retirement and general life.<p>Much thanks!
======
un_montagnard
I'm not buying stocks directly. I have neither the knowledge nor the time to
study the financial results and business model of each company I would
potentially be interested in. I'm putting a fixed amount of money in trackers
every month (and that amount is a fixed percentage of my monthly savings).
I've selected the trackers by reading their fact sheets and checking their
fees.

------
ry4n413
[https://www.amazon.com/One-Up-Wall-Street-Already-
ebook/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/One-Up-Wall-Street-Already-
ebook/dp/B006YDFYW6)

^ For fundamental investing, this is a good start.

